# Looking for info



## DangerMouse (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm starting a new hobby and I'm looking for some genetic info, which turns out to be very sparse.

Anyone know if there's a list of MJ traits that are known to be dominant or recessive? Or traits known to be carried on the X or Y chromosomes?


----------



## Asap11 (Apr 26, 2008)

well you have 
growth,taste,growth formation,potency,leaf color/size,
bud formation,odor,etc...

but what u want to do or have to do is spot them out on the strain your growing 
for example...

bigbud is the strain ur growin you watch for traits u like about this strain before selective breeding the bud formation witch is dominant in the genetics
breed it and watch the results then go on from then on but in the new 
result of genetics it turns to be a recessive trait just for the fact that its a new trait beeing introduced into a new genetic so to make this more of a dominant trait you breed once again then again,and again to make it more dominat upon the new genetic.

but if your tryng to add the bigbud flower trait to a classic strain that u want to keep the same in a way and just add that certain trait the u would have to back cross to the original with clones would work idealy the same parent as the first cross.

and again all traits are ither dominant or recessive in general like i sayed you would have to observe and anylise a certain strain to see witch is dominant or recessive easiest way is to grow bulk quantities lets say 50 of the same strain and compare them to get a more detailed report,and easier to identify.


----------

